# postfix: 5.7.1 relay access denied

## sumpi

Hi all!

I am fighting for days with my configuration of postfix. I am using postfix as MTA with SPAM-Assassin and amavisd. I use squirrelmail as webmail-frontend and dovecot as imap-server. Receiving mails via mail clients like thunderbird work, but sending does not work at all! If I want to send to a local account, it seems as if my spamfilter is getting in the way and my my virus scanner is not working, but this is another thing. If I send the local mail via webmail, everything works fine. If I send a mail to another domain, I end up in getting relay access denied. I guess, that the problem is the sasl-authentification. It seems, that my client is not authenticating. The most strange thing is, that I do nit have these sasl2 - configuration files. So can anybody give me a hint, where to start from? The client is mozilla thunderbird on another gentoo box...

Thanks in advance for any hints!

This is the code while sending local mails

```

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: connect from aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd                                                                  

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: setting up TLS connection from aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd                                                

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd: TLS cipher list "ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:+RC4:@STRENGTH"                            

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:before/accept initialization                                                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (11 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))                                                                           

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (11 bytes => 11 (0xB))                                                                                  

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 16 03 01 00 97 01 00 00|93 03 01                 ........ ...                                                                    

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02FB] (145 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))                                                                          

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02FB] (145 bytes => 145 (0x91))                                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 4b ac f5 17 b8 a3 81 e0|44 24 1a 5e fc 69 c3 5a  K....... D$.^.i.Z                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0010 66 ba 13 d5 16 e7 96 65|67 ee f9 2d 96 9a df 25  f......e g..-...%                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0020 20 7c 7b c4 1a b1 2d 16|4c fc 31 ab 65 43 6f 8e   |{...-. L.1.eCo.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0030 ca 7b 60 21 d5 d5 9f a0|d7 ac 82 f8 e4 26 8f 8f  .{`!.... .....&..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0040 05 00 38 c0 0a c0 14 00|39 00 38 c0 0f c0 05 00  ..8..... 9.8.....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0050 35 c0 07 c0 09 c0 11 c0|13 00 33 00 32 c0 0c c0  5....... ..3.2...                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0060 0e c0 02 c0 04 00 04 00|05 00 2f c0 08 c0 12 00  ........ ../.....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0070 16 00 13 c0 0d c0 03 fe|ff 00 0a 01 00 00 12 00  ........ ........                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0080 0a 00 08 00 06 00 17 00|18 00 19 00 0b 00 02 01  ........ ........                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0090 - <SPACES/NULLS>                                                                                                                 

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 read client hello B                                                                                                  

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write server hello A                                                                                                 

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write certificate A                                                                                                  

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write key exchange A                                                                                                 

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write server done A                                                                                                  

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: write to 080C6BF0 [080DE490] (1153 bytes => 1153 (0x481))                                                                             

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 16 03 01 00 4a 02 00 00|46 03 01 4b ac f5 1a 88  ....J... F..K....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0010 8a bd 7a 4c 84 d1 e0 52|a1 5c 2e fc 2e 52 82 11  ..zL...R .\...R..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0020 e5 20 a9 69 4a 56 38 d5|2b a5 4b 20 0b 7f 90 58  . .iJV8. +.K ...X                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0030 f5 a6 b5 87 9c 0e a4 f1|40 05 d9 41 2b 42 c9 3c  ........ @..A+B.<                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0040 f4 39 62 ab 58 50 f0 8f|4b 87 bf 98 00 39 00 16  .9b.XP.. K....9..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0050 03 01 02 93 0b 00 02 8f|00 02 8c 00 02 89 30 82  ........ ......0.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0060 02 85 30 82 01 ee a0 03|02 01 02 02 01 02 30 0d  ..0..... ......0.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0070 06 09 2a 86 48 86 f7 0d|01 01 05 05 00 30 81 85  ..*.H... .....0..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0080 31 0b 30 09 06 03 55 04|06 13 02 41 54 31 0f 30  1.0...U. ...AT1.0                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0090 0d 06 03 55 04 08 13 06|53 74 79 72 69 61 31 0d  ...U.... Styria1.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 00a0 30 0b 06 03 55 04 07 13|04 47 72 61 7a 31 0f 30  0...U... .Graz1.0                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 00b0 0d 06 03 55 04 0a 13 06|53 75 6d 70 65 72 31 0f  ...U.... Sumper1.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 00c0 30 0d 06 03 55 04 0b 13|06 73 65 72 76 65 72 31  0...U... .server1                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 00d0 13 30 11 06 03 55 04 03|13 0a 73 75 6d 70 65 72  .0...U.. ..sumper                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 00e0 2e 6f 72 67 31 1f 30 1d|06 09 2a 86 48 86 f7 0d  .org1.0. ..*.H...                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 00f0 01 09 01 16 10 73 75 6d|70 69 40 73 75 6d 70 65  .....sum pi@sumpe                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0100 72 2e 6f 72 67 30 1e 17|0d 30 38 30 31 30 32 31  r.org0.. .0801021                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0110 34 33 39 35 32 5a 17 0d|30 39 30 31 30 31 31 34  43952Z.. 09010114                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0120 33 39 35 32 5a 30 81 8a|31 0b 30 09 06 03 55 04  3952Z0.. 1.0...U.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0130 06 13 02 41 54 31 0f 30|0d 06 03 55 04 08 13 06  ...AT1.0 ...U....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0140 53 74 79 72 69 61 31 0d|30 0b 06 03 55 04 07 13  Styria1. 0...U...                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0150 04 47 72 61 7a 31 0f 30|0d 06 03 55 04 0a 13 06  .Graz1.0 ...U....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0160 73 75 6d 70 65 72 31 0f|30 0d 06 03 55 04 0b 13  sumper1. 0...U...                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0170 06 73 65 72 76 65 72 31|18 30 16 06 03 55 04 03  .server1 .0...U..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0180 13 0f 6d 61 69 6c 2e 73|75 6d 70 65 72 2e 6f 72  ..mail.s umper.or                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0190 67 31 1f 30 1d 06 09 2a|86 48 86 f7 0d 01 09 01  g1.0...* .H......                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 01a0 16 10 73 75 6d 70 69 40|73 75 6d 70 65 72 2e 6f  ..sumpi@ sumper.o                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 01b0 72 67 30 81 9f 30 0d 06|09 2a 86 48 86 f7 0d 01  rg0..0.. .*.H....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 01c0 01 01 05 00 03 81 8d 00|30 81 89 02 81 81 00 9e  ........ 0.......                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 01d0 f2 d6 a2 fc 78 ca 18 0a|c9 ee e8 cf 1f cf 39 26  ....x... ......9&                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 01e0 a9 f0 5d 59 ea 6c d9 ad|fb 9a 4b 50 7b 58 8f d4  ..]Y.l.. ..KP{X..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 01f0 02 5b af b2 da 91 3b 9f|22 0b df a3 56 59 ad 11  .[....;. "...VY..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0200 be 40 4f 17 9e 62 2e b4|98 bb 6a d9 df e4 bb 7f  .@O..b.. ..j.....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0210 d3 4f 74 16 be f9 79 04|55 2d f5 b8 df f2 8b 74  .Ot...y. U-.....t                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0220 be 41 77 a6 df 7a a1 ee|bb 2d 3b 71 13 ab ae 60  .Aw..z.. .-;q...`                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0230 88 6b e1 63 ab c4 b2 ab|e0 00 d7 24 6b ea d4 41  .k.c.... ...$k..A                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0240 3d e2 dc de 27 26 2e 98|f9 3e 58 ed 30 03 41 02  =...'&.. .>X.0.A.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0250 03 01 00 01 30 0d 06 09|2a 86 48 86 f7 0d 01 01  ....0... *.H.....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0260 05 05 00 03 81 81 00 1c|fb 9f 30 28 fb 9e 14 27  ........ ..0(...'                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0270 c7 d5 55 47 4d 96 40 af|df 64 a7 25 ac db d4 67  ..UGM.@. .d.%...g                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0280 f2 b6 73 6f 29 d0 dd 44|66 2b 21 a3 07 b8 c0 4a  ..so)..D f+!....J                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0290 93 d6 3b ed f4 86 91 72|49 a9 7b 58 5d 89 78 67  ..;....r I.{X].xg                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 02a0 ce e8 1c 01 c9 cd 0b 83|05 ef 99 a2 36 67 65 42  ........ ....6geB                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 02b0 d9 7d d8 35 1f da f6 39|ff 37 e7 8e cd 1b e2 b4  .}.5...9 .7......                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 02c0 3e cc 47 6f 4f 89 13 61|6b 61 f3 e7 59 00 d8 9c  >.GoO..a ka..Y...                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 02d0 f8 5f c1 4a cd 43 8b 2f|60 94 ca 14 82 33 03 0d  ._.J.C./ `....3..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 02e0 0d 3d a9 3e 6d 10 65 16|03 01 01 8c 0c 00 01 88  .=.>m.e. ........                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 02f0 00 80 b0 fe b4 cf d4 55|07 e7 cc 88 59 0d 17 26  .......U ....Y..&                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0300 c5 0c a5 4a 92 23 81 78|da 88 aa 4c 13 06 bf 5d  ...J.#.x ...L...]                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0310 2f 9e bc 96 b8 51 00 9d|0c 0d 75 ad fd 3b b1 7e  /....Q.. ..u..;.~                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0320 71 4f 3f 91 54 14 44 b8|30 25 1c eb df 72 9c 4c  qO?.T.D. 0%...r.L                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0330 f1 89 0d 68 3f 94 8e a4|fb 76 89 18 b2 91 16 90  ...h?... .v......                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0340 01 99 66 8c 53 81 4e 27|3d 99 e7 5a 7a af d5 ec  ..f.S.N' =..Zz...                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0350 e2 7e fa ed 01 18 c2 78|25 59 06 5c 39 f6 cd 49  .~.....x %Y.\9..I                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0360 54 af c1 b1 ea 4a f9 53|d0 df 6d af d4 93 e7 ba  T....J.S ..m.....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0370 ae 9b 00 01 02 00 7f 9e|e5 b7 ef 1a 5a b6 51 b8  ........ ....Z.Q.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0380 97 11 af dc 28 1b 09 8d|2d 87 09 5a bb 95 b2 84  ....(... -..Z....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0390 ea f4 19 21 df a9 9a b4|7a 1c f4 5c c5 e2 4a 8a  ...!.... z..\..J.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 03a0 39 25 b4 d4 30 b1 28 e6|76 4e ca 40 d3 f8 0c 57  9%..0.(. vN.@...W                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 03b0 7d ca 71 5a b7 cf bd 96|88 ba af 91 29 39 fa cd  }.qZ.... ....)9..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 03c0 f3 78 11 39 d5 12 04 d3|ff e2 ec f5 2b 21 45 e8  .x.9.... ....+!E.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 03d0 5c 01 df c1 f4 65 3f ca|83 91 12 38 44 8a 64 30  \....e?. ...8D.d0                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 03e0 f2 47 fb 11 49 4b 9f 17|c4 48 75 51 a4 80 44 00  .G..IK.. .HuQ..D.                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 03f0 2f fc 75 a4 fe 0b 00 80|6f 77 7b 50 2c 77 9c 4d  /.u..... ow{P,w.M                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0400 ab ca 3d 28 77 75 6c 65|0d a1 2e 64 a9 20 14 f2  ..=(wule ...d. ..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0410 41 08 ec d5 05 57 90 6d|83 a4 c4 82 10 c7 6a 56  A....W.m ......jV                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0420 c8 ac e5 54 fd b2 2c 02|9c 7d da 12 13 ad ce 31  ...T..,. .}.....1                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0430 34 cc b9 95 99 42 a3 71|c6 3b 7a 2a 93 59 ea fc  4....B.q .;z*.Y..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0440 a9 99 d4 b4 df 88 d3 c7|03 50 b8 d0 a2 a5 54 6e  ........ .P....Tn                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0450 a5 f3 0a c7 33 ee e6 b2|c6 a4 96 bc 8b f3 fa 2f  ....3... ......./                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0460 ac 02 2e aa d3 d7 dd c2|ba 7d 37 18 d2 16 c7 ed  ........ .}7.....                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0470 e7 32 96 8b 1c 84 bb 95|16 03 01 00 04 0e        .2...... ......                                                                 

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 047e - <SPACES/NULLS>                                                                                                                 

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 flush data                                                                                                           

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))                                                                            

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (5 bytes => 5 (0x5))                                                                                    

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 16 03 01 00 86                                   .....                                                                           

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F5] (134 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))                                                                          

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F5] (134 bytes => 134 (0x86))                                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 10 00 00 82 00 80 02 dd|94 b4 7e 00 31 3d bc 55  ........ ..~.1=.U                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0010 46 8b 45 c6 40 c8 d0 03|a1 46 0f af b7 b0 89 4c  F.E.@... .F.....L                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0020 a0 bc 54 98 51 e4 c0 74|88 7c 74 1c e2 7d f0 d9  ..T.Q..t .|t..}..                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0030 89 2e 0f b2 1c 38 a1 f0|1a ef 8d 35 9f 1e b6 26  .....8.. ...5...&                                                               

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0040 a4 a0 5d a5 9c f2 d7 fc|87 45 53 35 6c 07 8f d8  ..]..... .ES5l...

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0050 85 ea 1c 7d 31 36 ae a2|e3 b6 09 ad de 09 36 35  ...}16.. ......65

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0060 e3 8a 7c 88 c5 8a 3a 48|96 4d a9 b2 ec a7 86 34  ..|...:H .M.....4

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0070 14 71 7d 16 64 7d a9 77|05 3e 01 b7 26 e9 41 fa  .q}.d}.w .>..&.A.

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0080 23 4e 14 0c b0 f2                                #N....

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 read client key exchange A

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (5 bytes => 5 (0x5))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 14 03 01 00 01                                   .....

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F5] (1 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F5] (1 bytes => 1 (0x1))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 01                                               .

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F0] (5 bytes => 5 (0x5))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 16 03 01 00 30                                   ....0

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F5] (48 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: read from 080C6BF0 [080D02F5] (48 bytes => 48 (0x30))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 97 ba d3 9a 53 05 ad 80|61 1d 9c da b8 b9 05 43  ....S... a......C

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0010 52 f5 06 00 35 ee bd e2|6d f0 04 88 d4 55 26 e9  R...5... m....U&.

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0020 3d 10 a4 ee 6e 99 93 6f|6a 93 68 2a 87 e9 da 26  =...n..o j.h*...&

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 read finished A

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write change cipher spec A

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write finished A

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: write to 080C6BF0 [080DE490] (59 bytes => 59 (0x3B))

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0000 14 03 01 00 01 01 16 03|01 00 30 a3 d9 23 92 65  ........ ..0..#.e

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0010 b0 f7 c9 b8 4f 62 94 4f|1c aa bb 24 66 5f e1 7c  ....Ob.O ...$f_.|

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0020 4e 3e 5e 11 62 a1 fa 4a|04 69 d0 2e 80 03 37 80  N>^.b..J .i....7.

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 0030 d3 e4 29 4a d5 13 b0 71|29 f3 f5                 ..)J...q )..

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 flush data

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: Anonymous TLS connection established from aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: 702A24A0C9: client=aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/cleanup[23126]: 702A24A0C9: message-id=<4BACF516.4000408@sumper.org>

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/qmgr[23121]: 702A24A0C9: from=<andreas@abcd>, size=1003, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) ESMTP::10024 /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20100326T180824-22333: <andreas@abcd> -> <andy@abcd> SIZE=1003 Received: from mail.abcd ([127.0.0.1]) by localhost (mail.ábcd [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP for <andy@abcd>; Fri, 26 Mar 2010 18:55:38 +0100 (CET)

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) Checking: aZdmkmAr-PAh [84.119.72.105] <andreas@abcd> -> <andy@abcd>

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) p001 1 Content-Type: text/plain, size: 365 B, name:

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard postfix/smtpd[23122]: disconnect from aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd

Mar 26 18:55:38 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

Mar 26 18:55:42 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) local delivery: <> -> spam-quarantine, mbx=/var/amavis/quarantine/spam-aZdmkmAr-PAh.gz

Mar 26 18:55:42 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) SPAM, <andreas@abcd> -> <andy@abcd>, Yes, score=9.378 tag=2 tag2=6.31 kill=6.31 tests=[AWL=-0.354, DNS_FROM_OPENWHOIS=2.431, FH_DATE_PAST_20XX=3.384, RCVD_IN_NJABL_PROXY=1.693, RCVD_IN_PBL=0.509, RCVD_IN_SORBS_DUL=1.615, RDNS_DYNAMIC=0.1] autolearn=no, quarantine aZdmkmAr-PAh (spam-quarantine)

Mar 26 18:55:42 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) Blocked SPAM, aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd <andreas@abcd> -> <andy@abcd>, quarantine: spam-aZdmkmAr-PAh.gz, Message-ID: <4BACF516.4000408@sumper.org>, mail_id: aZdmkmAr-PAh, Hits: 9.378, size: 1003, 4011 ms

Mar 26 18:55:42 buzzard postfix/smtp[23127]: 702A24A0C9: to=<andy@abcd>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=4.2, delays=0.23/0.01/0/4, dsn=2.7.0, status=sent (250 2.7.0 Ok, discarded, id=22333-06 - SPAM)

Mar 26 18:55:42 buzzard postfix/qmgr[23121]: 702A24A0C9: removed

Mar 26 18:55:42 buzzard amavis[22333]: (22333-06) TIMING [total 4014 ms] - SMTP greeting: 2 (0%)0, SMTP EHLO: 1 (0%)0, SMTP pre-MAIL: 0 (0%)0, SMTP pre-DATA-flush: 3 (0%)0, SMTP DATA: 36 (1%)1, check_init: 0 (0%)1, digest_hdr: 0 (0%)1, digest_body: 0 (0%)1, gen_mail_id: 2 (0%)1, mime_decode: 6 (0%)1, get-file-type1: 9 (0%)1, decompose_part: 1 (0%)1, parts_decode: 0 (0%)1, check_header: 1 (0%)2, AV-scan-1: 2702 (67%)69, spam-wb-list: 1 (0%)69, SA parse: 2 (0%)69, SA check: 1223 (30%)99, update_cache: 5 (0%)100, decide_mail_destiny: 1 (0%)100, notif-quar: 2 (0%)100, stat-mbx: 2 (0%)100, open-mbx: 1 (0%)100, write-header: 1 (0%)100, save-to-local-mailbox: 1 (0%)100, prepare-dsn: 1 (0%)100, main_log_entry: 7 (0%)100, update_snmp: 1 (0%)100, SMTP pre-response: 0 (0%)100, SMTP response: 0 (0%)100, unlink-1-files: 0 (0%)100, rundown: 1 (0%)100

```

Bye,

Sumpi

----------

## nativemad

Yes, i would also guess that your problem has to do with sasl! I assume that the webmail sends mails through the sendmail command, where no auth is necessary.

You have different options how to implement sasl, but i guess that this one might be the easiest in your case.

Look out, that you've got USE="dovecot-sasl" for postfix!!

http://wiki.dovecot.org/HowTo/PostfixAndDovecotSASL

Hope that helps a bit.

----------

